# Grilled Cubed Pork Loin, Stuffed Hot Dogs, ABT'S



## Old Dave (Jan 3, 2017)

The greatest bargain in meat today is the whole and half pork loins that are on sale about everywhere in the country. At the worst, they will run about $1.98 a pound and at the best, you can find them at about $1.47 a pound. These loins can be used for a gazillion different treats and are always pretty good regardless of how you prepare them. We purchase them when they are on sale and freeze them for future use. We usually have our Kroger store slice them and run then thru the cuber. It’s a free service at our store. We use them for breaded loin sandwiches, grilled loin sandwiches, stir fry treats, country fried pork loins, pork stew, to name a few. 







My prep for this Cobb Grill cook was to just salt and pepper my cubed pork loin. For my dogs, I cut a slot in them and filled it with some cheese and then wrapped them in pre-cooked bacon. Went overboard on the stuffing for the  ABT’s and pulled and chopped up some pork rib meat, finely chopped up some onion, and added it to my cream cheese and then packed my Jalapeno pepper halves. I sprinkled on a good rub and then wrapped them with bacon. 






Typical Indiana Winter morning with a temp of about 37 degrees, froggie, and some light misting rain...Cobb don’t mind that.






Started the cook on the backside of my Grill Grates with the cubed pork loin. It took right at 4 minutes a side to get done. 






Stuffed dogs up next and all I was really doing here was to heat them up enough for the cheese to melt. 






I changed over to the standard grate and added the raised rack and did the ABT’s and they took the longest to get done. 
















Food just off of the grill.
















Placed my stuffed dog in a bun and added some mustard. I cut my cubed pork loin into two pieces and then put the half of it together in a slider bun with some sliced onion, lettuce, tomato, and some horsey sauce. Added one of the larger ABT’s and had a great simple meal.


----------

